# What do you do with a baby/toddler at the barn?



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Sounds like you are SOL, cant ride with her, cant hire a sitter, only thing I can think of is to find another parent and swap baby sitting. You watch hers while she does something and vice versa


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I would not risk even the slightest chance of hurting my baby by wearing her around me while ground handling any horse.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

A lady who agisted with us used to put a porta crib by the arena if she got desperate. Find another barn mum is an awesoe idea!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Lock said child in stable..? Nah, I'm kidding!

I had two friends that shared 'duties'- one would muck out and ride whilst the other catered for the kids, then vice versa.. takes longer at the yard, but at least you're still able to do things safely with your kid around


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I had a portable play-pen that I set up beside the arena.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Mine were not in the barn that young. I went to the barn when dad could watch them. When they were toddlers they used to LOVE to play in the big pile of shavings in the corner of the indoor while I rode.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My mother had the horses as a single mom when I was very young. She had a swing in the barn, away from the horses but close to where she was, that I could sit in while she worked.


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

Apologize to all the fellow boarders.

Otherwise, go when her father is home, or ask a relative/friend to watch her or trade with another horse person at the barn. 

While she's this little, parking her in a playpen/swing/crate isn't a big deal.. but in a few months she is going to be a lot more mobile, and it's dangerous to have uncontained small children around horses.. and pretty rude to the other boarders who will have to watch out for her as well. It's all fine to say that they will play in a pile of shavings at the end of the arena.. til the one time they run off while you're at the other end of the arena. Plus, unless you are the only one using the arena, it's pretty rude to make other people watch for the child while they are riding. And if you're alone.. what happens if you fall off while the child is there? I can just picture an arena with a loose horse, an unconcious mum and a toddler running around.. and it doesn't sound like a very safe enviroment.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Take a friend with you. My daughter has been going to the barn with me since she was an infant. I was a single parent for the first 6 years of my daughters life and dad wasn't an option. If I rode, a friend at the barn watched her for me. I was always very thankful and appreciative. I don't think you need to apologize to anyone for having a kid. You may want to check with the barn manager/owner to see what kind of stance they take on small children while the parent rides, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I typically did ride when none else was in the arena, but also was not usually at the barn alone. I didn't work so during the day worked for me, and often someone was there doing chores and such. I was never an issue. THey are now 26 and 30, so I think they lived thru it, as did I.


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> I typically did ride when none else was in the arena, but also was not usually at the barn alone. I didn't work so during the day worked for me, and often someone was there doing chores and such. I was never an issue. THey are now 26 and 30, so I think they lived thru it, as did I.


Sure they did.. 

and plenty of people survived without seat belts or car seats too. Doesn't mean all would. 

Can you honestly say that while you are on a horse at the other end of an arena, you could catch a toddler no matter what if they started doing something potentially dangerous? 

Little children have big ideas and no self-preservation. 

Horses have prey instincts and very little sense of self preservation. 

when dealing with either of them, it's best if you can attend to the task at hand with undivided attention.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

We will have to agree to disagree, and trust that adult judgement can take into account each situation individually. Some horses, arenas, etc are safer than others, and every child is different. THere is no way that every moment of every day every toddler has an adults undivided attention. While that might be ideal, it is not possible. JMHO.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree with you, Frank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I like the play pen idea. Set it outside the ring and let the baby play. 

I typically left mine with my husband or my mom when I rode and he was that little. Then when he got a little bigger I set a specific play area outside my ring where he could go and I could watch him. My dog "babysat". BUT - my barn is at my house. 

I also taught him from day one where the "safe spots" are. In case a horse ever got loose. I wanted him to go straight to his safe spot, which is in the feed area or in a stall w/ the door shut, the rhino... etc. 

To this day, he still plays in his specified play areas and go's to a safe spot if a horse gets loose and he's 8 now....


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

I had my daughter in her baby bjorn on me til she was about 10 months old and she wouldn't fit anymore. It is hard to combine children and horseback riding! Luckily for me I had a lot of friends more than willing to come out with me and play with her while I rode. A few times when it was nice out I would put her in her stroller with some toys outside the roundpen where I could see her, but far enough away to where my horse (not that he would) couldn't reach if he should kick through the space. However, I would never ride while she was like that, only do ground work. My barn friends loved her too - so I was fortunate that no one ever had a problem with her being there and her happy horse squeals


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Joe4d said:


> Sounds like you are SOL, cant ride with her, cant hire a sitter, only thing I can think of is to find another parent and swap baby sitting. You watch hers while she does something and vice versa


Ah - no she is not SOL.

We have boarders who ride with their kids at the barn all the time. They put the child in a portable play pen or stroller and ride in the round pen.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

I would try finding a respectable teenager who rides at your barn who might want to exchange a half lease on your horse for some baby sitting hours. Someone who is in lessons now who doesn't have a horse of their own. She can watch your child at/around the barn while you ride, and you let her ride your horse a few times a week. 

You'll be at the barn riding in case she has any questions or an emergency comes up, and she will already be familiar with the barn! 

Its totally understandable not to be able to afford a sitter on days you ride, having a horse is expensive enough! What you DO have to offer is a horse that might not get getting as much exercise as it did before you had children! 

This will probably only happen if you board at a lesson barn with lots of young girls hanging around all the time.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I like the lease idea! Alternatively, you could always trade services with another rider -- if they'll watch your baby for a bit, you'll muck their horse's stall, clean some tack, etc... there are lots of ways to make this work.


----------



## Newby32 (Dec 4, 2011)

We are in similar boats. I have 2 year old twins to contend with. On my riding days, I leave them with their dad. On days that I'm not able to do that, I put them in the stroller with snacks and do ground exercises. It usually makes for a short session when they are around, but at least I get to spend a little time with him. My four year old is usually in tow as well.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

It really depends on your barn. Where I ride, its pretty kid friendly, but not a place for my 3 and 1/2 yr old. My 10 year old walks stall to stall talking to the horses while I ride, or sits in the bleachers area and plays with his ipod. My little one doesnt come to the barn. I get a babysitter for him every time I ride. Or I only ride when he's in preschool. Even at his age he can get into trouble and I wouldnt be able to get to him fast enough. My goal is to be able to bring him along in another year from now.

Are there some teens at your barn you could hire for an hour at a time to play with your child while you ride? The going rate around here is about $8 an hour. I've been thinking about asking some of the girls at my barn if they'd be interested in doing that this summer, since he won't be in preschool (when I ride the most).


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> We will have to agree to disagree, and trust that adult judgement can take into account each situation individually. Some horses, arenas, etc are safer than others, and every child is different. THere is no way that every moment of every day every toddler has an adults undivided attention. While that might be ideal, it is not possible. JMHO.


That is true. And that's fine. On your property and at your barn and in your arena. but when you bring a child to a place that is potentially dangerous and not geared for children, then you need to pay close attention to them. We aren't discussing McDonald's Play Place here. It's perfectly acceptable to let children run around and yell and scream and play at a McDonalds or Chuck E Cheese or the Playground. 

Other people are spending money to board at the boarding barn too. It's not polite to impose your child upon them without appropriate supervision.

(and this is why so many boarding barns are going to Adults Only).


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I personally wouldn't take the child, and find other child care arrangements. 

I find that when I have my foster kids with me, my horse behaves differently when they are there. I don't think I am stressed or doing anything any differently, but he picks up on it every single time. 

I find that when I am with my horse, I prefer my attention to be on my horse.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

get a mini and pony the kid and the mini. 

Joking! 

Although, my almost 3 year old daughter started riding lessons last summer. She takes her lesson's on a mini, and someday, I will probably pony them with me for a trail ride...

For now, I either have my DH watch her when I ride or I have someone else babysit. I will take her with me to the barn and she helps with stalls and grain and water. But it's my barn and I am usually the only one there. When I am walking horses to and from their pastures or stalls, I put her in the grain room with a marker and an old brown shavings bag to color on. She loves to have a HUGE space to scribble all over. 

I have also had her in the saddle with me on occasion...


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

It sounds like some people hate children.

Children are just as trainable as horses 

I'm at a barn where there's a lot of kids (in fact I teach quite a few of them) and most of them have younger brothers and sisters.

A playpen is a great way to keep your kid in a safe area. As it gets older a portable dvd player and some snacks usually keeps them quiet and still long enough to get in a ride and keep them sitting in one place that's visible to you. Just make sure the playpen isn't tucked away in such a way it will spook the other boarders horses. Not everyone can afford sitters these days and it's very understandable, unless at you're some uptight snooty barn, I doubt they'll mind, you can always ask the other boarders if it bothers them and if there is anything you can do to make it less bothersome. Also, coming during the day rather than at night might be a good way to cut down on who you "impose" upon.

A barn can be a dangerous place but you know what you're doing and you can minimize the risk by taking all the necessary precautions and start teaching your child young about all the rules at the barn.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Knew of a woman who had twins, and when they were infants still, she tossed them into two saddlebags, and off they went trail riding. Had pictures of them riding off down trail with mom in saddle.

Kids can be fine in instances like this IF you are the type of parent who can discipline firmly, and make sitting still, minding and not acting like the village idiot an everyday occurrence.

For instance, I cooked all the meals with a baby on my hip, did the laundry, drove (and breast fed while driving a stick shift, this was well before the car seat/seatbelt deal) and also rode with toddlers too.

Children can be taught to behave in all sorts of situations, if it is done consistently. The Amish children as infants are much quieter and less fussy and noisy than the English children are. Why? Because their parents and siblings are taught to be quiet, and the other people around them are too, they also mind, and don't jabber or talk mindlessly, just to "hear their heads rattle" as my grandmother would have put it.

And for years, women have gardened, tended to stock, hung clothes, and worked the fields toting a infant. They still do it in many parts of the world, including America. It is not that difficult to do things if you have an agreeable baby.

But the key to working with horses, or whatever, is that you have to spend the time to make your situation safe, and that you are aware all the time of what kid is doing, no matter what age. 

You also need good spatial concepts, of where your body is, and theirs if in pack at all times. And also avoid any situations where space could be an issue, such as in stall or tight areas.

But I see nothing wrong with swing or playpen, if it is out of way. And you can also hang swing or basket from heavy tree limb too, and the wind and movement will keep infant occupied quite nicely.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

When my son was that age I was working horses all day. Oak and plays are your best friends! Along with snacks and lots of toys. Also keep them in sight and talk to them while you ride. You'll be fine!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rachelaenne (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the input! I love the idea of trading babysitting for sharing my horse. I'd have to search around some, because my barn doesn't do lessons. Also good to hear people have been successful with pack and plays. I'll probably start off having her in the pack and play while I groom & longe & work up to riding once I know how much "happy baby" time I'll have.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

yourcolorfuladdiction said:


> It sounds like some people hate children.
> 
> Children are just as trainable as horses
> 
> ...


I love children. But I hire a babysitter so I can have me time when I go to the barn. having someone else bring their child, especially once the children are mobile, is a pain in the neck. Particularly from about 2-6. Before 2 they can't (usually) crawl out of the playpen/etc. After 6 they usually can understand (and remember) that you can't run in the barn, not to feed the other horses, etc (well, you hope. Though some adults can't remember some of that all the time). Between those ages, you need to watch out for them. And it cuts into the enjoyment that I pay very good money to have. I don't bring my kids because I don't want to worry about a little kid darting into the arena in front of me, walking behind my horse (or under him) or riding a bike down the aisle. If something happened, even if it's not my fault, I'd feel badly. I don't like feeling bad


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with having your baby with you around horse so long as you are doing it responsible.....play pens and baby swings in safe areas I think are good ideas.
I will probably be in this boat when I have children and not boarding my horses leave me to fend for myself with everything.
I would def do this as a last resort thing just because when dealing with horses anything can happen, baby or adult, you are always putting yourself in the position to get in to something....but the same goes when you wake up every morning.
Just always, no matter what you are doing, keep a watchful eye on the baby at all times....this can be difficult if your riding but not impossible. I think some people fail to forget how much independence with a watchful eye babies can be given. Babies can play and occupy themselves for hours safely in a play pen with no other assistance from an adult other then a watchful eye, a diaper change, and a feeding...then they are back to doing what they were doing before you interrupted them. Just like puppies they do not need to be held 24/7.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Both my kids come with me to the yard every day. My daughter has since she was 3 months and I was back riding my gelding 8 weeks after my section with my son - who is also 8 months old. I started getting Bandit used to the buggy by pushing an empty one alongside us. If I go into the field to catch him(I'm blessed he comes when called) I leave the buggy on the outside, bring Bandit through and am very firm he stand patiently. You will see Bandit looking in at the buggy while he waits. For Mom's, we don't often have a choice but to bring kids with us. 

I have always always found other people in yards very helpful and happy to keep an eye while I ride. If there are kids at the yard and parents watching them ride, all it takes is a quick "would you mind letting me know if he/she crys?" - nobody minds... they are sitting there anyway. You should find that your baby is happy enough to sit and watch the world go by.. mine goes into fits of giggles watching us ride (dont know if I should take that as an insult...) You might only get 15 minutes riding in, but it's better than nothing. When in the stall, I leave the buggy parked outside so that my son can watch what I'm doing. 

It IS possible to enjoy your horse and your baby, it's not easy, but entirely possible.

Also - I try to aim that my kids are asleep while I'm at the yard.. my 5 year old this doesnt work with but she knows to sit and be patient and play with a book/barbie/ect. For a baby.. a good feed, clean backside and a drive in the car i normally a recipe for a nap - you can get portable baby monitors that run on batteries and don't need to be plugged in.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Tapperjockey said:


> That is true. And that's fine. On your property and at your barn and in your arena. but when you bring a child to a place that is potentially dangerous and not geared for children, then you need to pay close attention to them. We aren't discussing McDonald's Play Place here. It's perfectly acceptable to let children run around and yell and scream and play at a McDonalds or Chuck E Cheese or the Playground.
> 
> Other people are spending money to board at the boarding barn too. It's not polite to impose your child upon them without appropriate supervision.
> 
> (and this is why so many boarding barns are going to Adults Only).


Have at it. I personally enjoy kids. THey have a great outlook, and are VERY trainable.:wink: Especially if you are not their parent.

I actually board (when I need an indoor) at a barn that is family run. The mom is a really well respected horse chiro, always on the road working. THe dad stays home, cares for the kids, barn and horses. THe kids are 3 and 5. They are an absolute joy. I miss them very much when I am not there. The curious nature of the 5 yr old, and the 3 yr old little girl with her pink muck boots and little wheelbarrow (she mucks too!). I keep a bale of hay outside my stall for them to stand on and chat with me while I groom in my stall, which I find easier, that way I don't have to sweep. ;-) The dad is always right there asking if they are bothering me, so it is NOT at all like they are imposed on me.

Actually, I find teenagers MUCH more annoying, and there are a couple of those at this barn also. They are snotty, lying little divas. JMHO.


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Those saucers that the kid sits in is a really great thing to bring to the barn too. My son loved his. It only gets really hard when they can climb out of the play pen and Thea saucer that it is hard to take them with you to the barn. One place I was at had a fenced in play yard which was awesome when he got two and three. He is 4 now and has to much energy to go with me to the training barn but is such a good boy in my back yard with the other horses.


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going to hell for putting my DS in a bjourn and riding with him................


----------



## Bennett (Dec 31, 2011)

If a mothers helper is what you want you could look for a horse crazy kid in your area who can't afford a lease/lessons and trade her/him. I used to babysit a kid at the barn when his mom and sis were riding in exchange for riding their super nice, fancy horse. I only did this a few times though 'cause our schedules didn't mesh well but it was fantastic when it worked out.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Around here I have several young friends with small children - they ride and I babysit - mind you, I am a great believer in having the kids work for their sweeties!


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

Those are great pics.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Awww-too cute! Altho I am sure there are those who will say they should have been home wrapped in bubble wrap..


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> Awww-too cute! Altho I am sure there are those who will say they should have been home wrapped in bubble wrap..


Plenty of people probably would. I had to mind my niece last year and my sis-in-law was devasted that the child would be brought out to the horse with me. My nieces/nephews are all spotlessly clean, not allowed on the floor til its mopped, ect. My kids are out and about getting dirty and having fun. What they find amazing is that my kids are as healthy as anything and theirs are always on antibiotics. My almost 5 year old has been on antibiotics once in her lifetime. A dirty child is a happy child.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Exactly. Thankfully my DIL feels the same way. Now go play in the mud, catch some worms, crawfish and lizards. lol


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Maple said:


> Plenty of people probably would. I had to mind my niece last year and my sis-in-law was devasted that the child would be brought out to the horse with me. My nieces/nephews are all spotlessly clean, not allowed on the floor til its mopped, ect. My kids are out and about getting dirty and having fun. What they find amazing is that my kids are as healthy as anything and theirs are always on antibiotics. My almost 5 year old has been on antibiotics once in her lifetime. A dirty child is a happy child.


I have friends who bring their children here from London. Most are always ill, spotlessly clean and wrapped in cotton wool. 
They spend most of the time at the barn with me and learn to climb bales, fill water buckets (and their boots) sweep, rake, dig veggies from the garden, collect the eggs, sit on the ATV when the back is full of muck so it falls down their necks, and generally have fun. 
When one mother saw I rigged up a slide from the straw bales to the floor, about 20 feet, she went ballistic because her boys might hurt themselves. 
One did, he had a bruise on his arm that was a champion! Did he cry? No, because I made no fuss, told him it would be a corker to show his friends when he was at school. 
Mother nearly fainted when she saw it and her 'baby' aged seven told her to stop making such a fuss as it was not as bad as other things that might happen to him.

I will also add to 'a dirty child is a happy child' by adding a dirty child is a healthy child. Grandma always said "You have to eat a bushel of dirt before you die!"


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

So So true..


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Foxhunter said:


> Around here I have several young friends with small children - they ride and I babysit - mind you, I am a great believer in having the kids work for their sweeties!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if mom will let me use the squirt gun for that part? That swishy thing looks alot like that wet towel Frank snapped my behind with last week.

Sorry Foxhunter, I hijacked your pictures. They were to cute, I couldn't resist


----------

